# 4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Getting closer to the date


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

Road Race Replica is On board as a show sponsor for the slot car show!!! Thank you Phil.....

Awesome door prizes!

Thanks Joe

You can check out the link below for more updates


Guys

New Western Pa Slot car Show Yahoo group

Please check it out for updates about the show


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Western-pa-slot-car-show/


4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
*Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each.
*Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys

New Western Pa Slot Car Show Yahoo group

Please check it out for updates about the show


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Western-pa-slot-car-show/

FROM 
DOUG KEYS

 "HI

 SELL-t-jets, vibes, afx & tyco slots. Rebuilt t-jet, afx & magna-traction chassis. I also carry othe off brand chassis. Lot's of part's including original replated bumpers & grills for t-jet & afx cars. Also a few atlas chrome parts. I also carry many other slot parts. I also have a few 1/32 & 1/24 scale cars for sale. I have carded aurora parts also. I also have agroup of cars that have been in storage for 43 years.

Doug"


4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
*Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each.
*Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys
1. REH IS ON BOARD AS A SHOW SPONSOR
2. Bob Beers is on board as show sponsor and *he will be attending the show again this year!!!


*Going to donate his books.

_*Bob, Thank you for the support as always for us!!!!*_

Thank you 

Joe and Jeff
For more updates about the show you can go here to see them!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Western-pa-slot-car-show/ 


4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
*Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each.
*Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209

1. Days Inn
Monroefille, pa
1-412-856-1610
$65.00 plus tax


2. Holiday Inn
Monroeville, Pa
1-412-372-1022
 $98.00 plus tax
King or double beds

3. Hampton Inn
 Monroeville, pa
 1-412-380-4000
 $109.00 plus tax

Mention WESTERN PA SLOT CAR SHOW AT FIRE HALL


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*One week away*

Guys,

One week to go for the slot car show On November 10, 2012 the vendors are coming in from everywhere. 

They are coming in from Michigan, Ohio, Maryland, New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, West Virginia and Connecticut 

We have lots of door prizes to give away. From these sponsors:



Road Race Replica-
Buds HO Inc.
REH Distributing
Bob Beers
Joe's Hobbies
Motor City Toyz

Its that time of year again for the 4th annual Slot car show in Monroeville, Pa On November 10, 2012.

Reserve your table now.

At our last show allot of trading and selling was going on. A few dealers and collectors picked up some hard to find collectable items.

A competition pac was sold at the show along with some store awards. Plus a collector brought in his collection to sell and someone bought it.

Pittsburgh, Pa has allot of collectors in the area that spend like crazy.

We would like to thank all the people who added the show to your web Show information page. We have been getting all kinds of phone calls from them. Again thank you.

For More updates you can go to here to view them:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Western-pa-slot-car-show/



4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
*Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each.
*Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209

1. Days Inn
Monroefille, pa
1-412-856-1610
$65.00 plus tax


2. Holiday Inn
Monroeville, Pa
1-412-372-1022
 $98.00 plus tax
King or double beds

3. Hampton Inn
 Monroeville, pa
 1-412-380-4000
 $109.00 plus tax

Mention WESTERN PA SLOT CAR SHOW AT FIRE HALL

Thank you for all the support:

Jeff Albitz
Joe Murray


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,


Jeff and I {Joe} would like to take this time before the show this Saturday November 10th 10:00am to 2:00pm and thank everyone for the awesome support of the show!!


We would like to thank these people for adding the Western Pa Slot Car show to their web sites that reaches thousands of collectors and racers:


1. Buds HO Inc.- Robert Budano
2. Motor City Toys- Jeff Clemence
3. Slot Car Central --Robert Molta.
4. WPSCC - John Bamonte 

5. All the Yahoo Groups that I belongs to. Thank you for letting me post my Updates.
6. HO DL- Same thing thank you for letting me post my updates.
7. Hobby Talk- To you all thank you
8. *Slot Car Illustrated Forum*
*9. Wizzard HO Bulletin Board*
*10. All the Face Book sites In HO slot cars*
*11. Craigs list*
*12. Greenberg Train Show for letting us put our flyers out at the show.*


*and if there is more please e-mail me and I will add you!!
*


To all the Dealers who are sign up... A big thank you all!! 



_*To Mrs. Chris Sklenar for making the show flyer for us. Thank you Chris Great job as always!!!!!!!!
*_


A huge thank you to the Monroeville Pa Fire hall!!!



A big thank you for my wife, who is going to be at the front door this weekend.


And now for the show Sponsors: We thank you as always.


1. Road Race Replica's
2. REH Distributing
3. Joe's Hobbies
4. Bob Beers
5. Buds HO Inc.
6. Motor City Toyz


So, Please come out and have a great time at the show!!! There is going to be lots of slot cars for you all to buy from!!


Can't wait for next years show already AND the hall is already on reserve!!!!!!!!


*OK the date is set for the 5th WESTERN PA SLOT CAR SHOW!!*



Again thank you 

Jeff and Joe










4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
*Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each.
*Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209

Hotel Information
1. Days Inn
Monroefille, pa
1-412-856-1610
$65.00 plus tax


2. Holiday Inn
Monroeville, Pa
1-412-372-1022
 $98.00 plus tax
King or double beds

3. Hampton In
 Monroeville Pa
 412-380-4000
 109.00

Mention WESTERN PA SLOT CAR SHOW AT FIRE HALL



 
New Western Pa Slot car Show Yahoo group

Please check it out for updates about the show


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Western-pa-slot-car-show/


----------



## halldavid328888 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this wonderful information about the upcoming auto show. I am working at myteeproducts.com - company that sells truck parts and accessories. I always look over the internet for any upcoming event related to heavy duty trucks. Can I book my place in this event since it's not related? Also, are you aware about any of the upcoming events related to trucks? Please let me know. Many thanks in advance.

Winch Ratchet Straps


----------

